# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Working out legs makes your upper body bigger?

## dern180

I been told by a alot of people that when you workout your legs it release a chemical that make yor upper body grow. Is this ture and if so any info on this would be helpful.  :Don't know:

----------


## fliprock

chemical!? =)
More like hormone...... Test.... If your doing squats that is....

----------


## Big_Dan

I dont know about the chemical part, but working out does release quite a bit of hormones and such yummies.

Anyway, if you squat you not only use your legs and glutes, you use abs and lower back to balance the weight. Also, during stiff legged deadlifts, back and traps soemtimes come into play, depending on how you do them. All a question on perspective.

----------


## E Ripped

Yeah this is definetly true... I don't know the name of the chemical but there is a chemical release from your legs, which helps the growth of your upper body.

----------


## KeyMastur

The name of the chemical is growth hormone . It's in every mucle and is released whenever you work that muscle out. The legs just happen to be the biggest muscles in your body, so guess what - they release the most natural GH. Common sense - more GH (although it's not a TON), the bigger you'll get.

----------


## The French Curler

Yes, squats release the most growth hormone in your body. Doing squats is of course the best way to get big naturally!

----------


## drpkckmrphy1

BOOYAA BABY!!!

----------


## dern180

Thanks for the replies guys. I just strart doing squats. It's the one excrsie I hate doing for legs. But I heard it good for legs. I just added it to my workout. I 'm only at 200pds when it comes to that.

----------


## Shredz

Just remember the old saying "Can't build a house without a strong foundation"

----------


## streamline

The thigh muscles and glutes are the densist muscles on the human body. And because they are usually naturally stronger than the upper body they grow faster, this is because every resistence exercise causes a hormonal releases, depending on how many fibers need to be repaired. The squat involves the most muscle fibers of any exercise, so it cause the greates release it anabolic hormones in the body, now if you are eating right then you will notice thickness developing everywere, not just your legs.

----------

